# أرجو التثبيت - السير الذاتية لمهندسى الموقع - لفائدة المهندسين والشركات فى التوظيف cv



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

أقترح على مشرفى هذا المنتدى الرائع تثبيت قسم خاص بالسير الذاتية لمهندسى ميكانيكا لتكون فرصة للتعارف وفتح فرص التوظيف للمهندسين وكذلك الشركات بعرض وظائفهم 

فمن فضلك ضع السيرة الذاتية لك cv

وإن كنت تريد عمل إكتب عنوان الموضوع طلب عمل 

وإن كنت صاحب شركة إكتب مطلوب الوظائف الآتية وهكذا 


والله ولى التوفيق ، 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*Resume and CV*

سنقوم بالتحدث عن كيفية عمل السى فى cv والريزوميه ، وكيفية كتابته وأمثلة باللغة العربية والإنجليزية 
لأن ألاحظ أن بعض المهندسين لايعرفون كيفية كتابة السيرة مع أن لديهم خبرات جيدة ولكن عدم كتابتك للسيرة الذاتية بشكل جيد لايعرضك بشكل جيد تمام مثل فاترينة العرض فمن الممكن أن يكون المعروض ثمين ولكن طريقة العرض سيئة وكثيرا ماضاع على مهندسين فرص جيدة بسبب عدم إتقانهم لكتابة السيرة الذاتية 




​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

* The Differences between a Resume and a CV* 



 There are several differences between a curriculum vitae and a resume. 

The curriculum vitae is a longer (up to two or more pages), more detailed synopsis of your background and skills. A CV includes a summary of your educational and academic backgrounds as well as teaching and research experience, publications, presentations, awards, honors, affiliations and other details. As with a resume, you may need different versions of a CV for different types of positions. 

 Like a resume, a curriculum vitae should include your name, contact information, education, skills and experience. In addition to the basics, a CV includes research and teaching experience, publications, grants and fellowships, professional associations and licenses, awards and other information relevant to the position you are applying for. Start by making a list of all your background information, then organize it into categories. Make sure you include dates on all the publications you include. ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*Sample Curriculum Vitae Template*

*CONTACT INFORMATION*


 Name
Address
Telephone
Cell Phone
Email 



*PERSONAL INFORMATION*


 Date of Birth
Place of Birth
Citizenship
Visa Status
Sex

 
*Optional Personal Information*

Marital Status
Spouse's Name
Children

 *EMPLOYMENT HISTORY*

_List in chronological order, include position details and dates_
Work History
Academic Positions
Research and Training 



*EDUCATION *

_Include dates, majors, and details of degrees, training and certification _
High School
University
Graduate School
Post-Doctoral Training

 
*PROFESSIONAL QUALIFICATIONS*


 Certifications and Accreditations
Computer Skills
People communication skills 










​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*cv من تصميمى أنا*

وهذا نموذج لسيرة ذاتية من تصميمى بالإنجليزى 

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=0f76a5083a5fef84c4a33f315f556ed7

هذا نموذج آخر بالعربية 

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=d41436d4ce485c8914c1145c75811fba


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 مارس 2009)

نتابع مواضيعك الرائعة .

تسلم لنا ودمت سندا لنا .

تقبل فائق التقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*المشرف الفاضل / شكرى محمد نورى - البغدادى*

شكرا جزيلا أيها المشرف الفاضل وتشجيعك هو مكافأة غالية لى 
أرجو حذف مشاركات المهندس زيكو تكييف من مواضيعي وشكرا 
إدخل موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة وستري 
وشكرا ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

هذا رابط CV باللغة العربية من تصميمى 
لأن الروابط الأولى تم حذفها 

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=32922adfb154c8322b419e9fff153b68

هذا رابط CV باللغة الإنجليزية من تصميمى 
لأن الروابط الأولى تم حذفها 


http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=f8dbba9ef836843d0a4258ac0e6e100b​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*آلية المشاركة فى هذا القسم*

آلية المشاركة فى هذا القسم :- 



قم بعمل نموذج طلب عمل كالنموذج المرفق 





​



وبالنسبة للشركات تقوم بعمل نموذج طلب مهندسين كالمرفق 



​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*Interview*

*نصائح عامة عند مقابلة للعمل - Interview*​


Job Interview 

Do not smoke, chew gum, or eat garlic beforehand.
Wear suitable interview clothes.
Take copies of your CV with you.
Arrive on time for your job interview.
Any applications handed before the interview begins, are to be filled in as accurately as possible, make sure they match the information in your CV and Cover Letter.
Always greet the interviewer by his/her last name and try to pronounce it correctly.
Have a good firm handshake.
Look alert and interested. Scan the room once and then keep your eyes on the interviewer.
Wait until you are offered a chair before you sit down.
Stress your achievements.
Always conduct yourself professionally and if something beyond your control occurs, show a sense of humor.
Be enthusiastic and show it in your replies and body language.
Answer the interview question by more than a simple yes or no but try not to go over the 60 second limit.
Avoid at all cost complaining about your current or former employer in your job interview.
Do not answer questions about politics or religion if the job is completely unrelated.
Do not raise salary discussions on your first interview - this is usually done on the second interview. Make sure you do your wage research before hand.

Your answer to the initial opening statements in the job interview are important, these are called " ice breakers ". Some times the interviewer will ask whether you had difficulty finding the company premises. Your answer should be brief and polite. The interviewer is merely being polite - if you had problems in finding the premises he/she doesn't need to know that.​ Use replies such as


I'm fine thank you, and you?
I'm very well, thank you.

These replies express a careless attitude


So, so
OK
Not so well
​


----------



## زيد جبار (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع ....................مع تحياتي


----------



## ابو العمرين (20 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والله انه موضوع كنت انتظره


----------



## أمير صبحي (20 مارس 2009)

فعلا مجهود جميل يا مهندس مصطفى 

أشكرك 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 مارس 2009)

*Interview Questions*

*الأسئلة الشائعة عند مقابلة العمل 
وأرجو أن تقرأها ولاتطلب ترجمتها منى وإلا سأعرف أنه ليس لديك طموح كى تعمل بشركة كبيرة 
ترجمها أنت وستفيدك فى اللغة أيضا ، الأسئلة مقترنة بنصائح عن طبيعة الأسئلة وماذا يجب أن تقول وماذا يجب ألا تقول 

Interview Questions

A

*​ *Tell me more about you*
* 
*​ A crucial and one of the most common questions in the interview is, 'What can you tell me about you?' I don't think there is any interview that does not have this question thrown at the candidate, and I doubt there is one candidate who really is happy with this question. You are totally unbalanced when asked this question in the beginning of the interview. This is because you would wonder what would make the greatest impact on the interviewer when I talk about myself? And here is the most common mistake. You think the focus is on you and you will talk with the focus on you. However, in an interview the focus is never on you. It is on your fit with the company. If you keep this in mind the answer to this question will actually pave your way to the company employment rolls.

When asked to say something about yourself, you need to highlight in about 10-15 sentences your greatest skills that would benefit this company. However, you do not enumerate them, but showcase them to the interviewer by summarizing your best achievements in the recent past. Do allude to the company's products, needs, future plans amply indicating that you have researched the company before the interview, you are interested in its future and growth and you are convinced that you can contribute to its growth using your skills and experience Practice at this. Every time you go for an interview practice on projecting your skills in a way that it complements the company that you are applying for. Highlight those achievements that count the most in the context of the company you are getting interviewed. Your answer is very crucial because this is what will create an impression in the minds of the interviewer as to whether you can contribute or not to the company.

 Another mistake very commonly committed during answering of this question, is to give personal details about marriage, kids, etc. Do not volunteer any information unless strictly asked during an interview, or unless it contributes to the goals or aims of the company. For example, if the company has a position for Melbourne and you have lived your childhood there ' then it might be a good idea to say that. Otherwise the details are not necessary and may actually go against you. So, do not reveal any personal details unless strictly asked. This is a golden rule which never backfired yet ' never volunteer information unless directly relevant.

 Keep in mind that the company will seek out people who come out as interested to contribute to the company not themselves. Usually, the next question would be 'why you want to join our company..'. Never reply because they are a wonderfully big company which offers high pay and great benefits ' even if it is the sole truth ' you answer that working for such a company would be an achievement and a rare opportunity to use your skills and expertise in the growth of a world class organization. Always keep your focus on the organization.

 Why do you want to work here

​ You are facing the interview and things are going great. Just when you think it is about to finish, the interviewer asks, 'what are the reasons you want to work here?' If you are not prepared for this question ' it could be devastating. This is why it is imperative that you be prepared for this. How? By researching in the company, in its past, in its present, in its plans for future.

 Though the answer is seemingly simple, i.e. you want to work there because it is a good place to work in and you can do a good job there, it actually is not so simple to put it across in such a way that it should boost your chances to land the job.

 When you answer this question you should keep in mind that the aim of this interview is to find the best fit candidate for the job. Remember that everything that you say should centre on that aspect. Hence, when you answer this question you need to describe how your past experience, skills and expertise made you think that you could be an effective and efficient member of the company's team. 

 For example, if you are a good marketing strategist, you could mention how you're past marketing techniques and negotiating skills have brought you success in your field, and how you think that such skills would be sharpened by the advanced know-how of the future organization where you could get better results. 

 Always use your answer to show that you know about the company, its products and requirements and you are ready to do what it takes to promote that goal. For this purpose you need to research well the company, goals, and mission, vision its past five year's financial performance and future plans. A person who is well informed about the company is very much interested in the company. This is the message that goes to the interviewer and this is the message that he/she should get.

 Employers of big company's not only love to hear the company's praises, they expect it. Be sure that you include a bit of subtle flattery in your answer; however the flattery should be subtle as otherwise it will look cheap and backfire.

 You can always say that the company has always been your dream company, but did not apply till you thought that you have achieved a certain amount of skill set and experience so you could contribute to the growth and future of the company. You could say that till that time, though you searched for opportunity, you never got a job that would exactly fit to your skills set as well as the present job and so on.
 
Keep in mind that whatever you say should focus on your fit with the company and not vice-versa. The interviewer should be left with the impression that you have done your homework and are convinced that you can be a useful part of the team. Project yourself as a willing and deserving candidate who can promote the aim and goals of the company. And that should be your answer, i.e. a person who want to be part of the company because they believe they can be part of its growth.

 Why were you fired

​ If you were fired from you last job, for any reason whatsoever, you will definitely dread the 'why were you fired' questioned during an interview. However, as with all the questions that are asked in an interview, this too is a good chance to score high with the interviewer. When you answer the 'why were you fired' question keep in mind that the interviewer is trying to identify your problem areas. Hence, while giving the reason of being fired keep it as objective as possible and make it sound like you have learnt from the experience.

 Do not badmouth the previous employer: However bad you previous boss was, if you say it, you are a whiner. Employees are supposed to toe in the line, and if you say anything wrong about your ex-boss it will be seen as your adjustment, authority and team working problems.

 Do not blame it on office politics: People who say that the they were fired because of dirty politics in the office, are prone to be misunderstood as escapists who are unable to handle conflict positively. A good worker is supposed to get around the office politics through high quality work.

 Do not hide the real reasons: While trying to give a pleasant-to-hear answer do not hide the real reasons, i.e. if the company was going through financial problems, or if they were downsizing and found your position expendable, do not feel ashamed to say so. Emphasize how much you learnt from the past experience in the job and how much you look forward to move on. This will establish you as a mature person.

 Do not blame incompatibility between you and your boss or your team members: A good worker will find ways to get along in the most difficult situations. Saying that you and your boss were incompatible may sound sophisticated, but in reality it reflects immaturity and an escapist attitude.

 Do not tell lies: It is very important that you do not tell lies or make up any stories regarding the reason for firing. Firstly, because many time the employer checks out with your last work place. Secondly, for covering one lie you will find yourself telling a number of other lies to cover it. Even so, the truth has an uncanny way of popping up at the worst possible moments, and more often than not you will be embarrassed or even fired for misleading/inaccurate information.
 
The question, 'why were you fired' is a very delicate question which if handled well will make you look like a mature and responsible person, and if handled wrong will drastically reduce your chances to disqualify for the job.

 The best way to answer this question in the right way is to be prepared for it. For this you need to practice and rehearse saying the reason in front of your friends, or anyone responsible who can give you accurate feedback on how you sound. 

 If you do not have an appropriate audience, then speak into a tape and listen to your voice tone and choice of words. You should not come across as bitter, whining, challenging or quarrelsome. 

Watch out for the tone and language when you describe the circumstances. You need to emphasize that you accept some responsibility of what happened, you gained from the experience and you are ready to use that to your advantage on the future jobs.

 What Are Your Strengths and Weaknesses

​ The question, 'what are your strengths and weaknesses' will come up in all interviews. And many times the answer to this question will give the interviewer the first real impression of your fit to the job. It is imperative to make a good impression during the interview and there is no better chance than when you have a direct invitation to state your strengths. However, when you do so, you should keep in mind what is the interviewer looking for and what qualities would the job require of you. In your answer you need to identify those exact strengths that best compliment the job for which you are appearing.
 
In order to do so effortlessly, you need to prepare well before the interview and be aware of what are the company goals overall and what the proposed job entails specifically. Strengths are classified in three main categories:
 
Technical skills: This include your education, and any knowledge-based skills that you have acquired, such computer skills, other languages known, additional and special training undertaken, technical qualifications, etc)
 
Soft skills: These include those traits you acquire from your past experience in different jobs, such as people management skills, conflict managing skills, analytical skills, planning and organizational skills, etc)
 
Personal skills: These are your inbuilt talent and skills, such as friendliness, dependability, good team worker, deadline oriented, etc)

 Each job would need a good mix of the above strengths and based on your research on the company and job, and your actual strengths; you should give the closet package possible. To add to the impact, you should be ready to back your answer with specific examples.
 
In the question, 'what are your strengths and weaknesses', the second part is about weaknesses. This is one of the more difficult questions you will face as no one really wants to own up on their weak points. However, weaknesses too can be strengths if put correctly. The key to the best answer here is to stay fixed on the positive aspect, while minimizing the trait. For example, you could say 'I am sometimes too much concerned with details but I have learnt that delegation solves this aspect and I am using it often'. Your weakness should come out as a problem which is almost solved not a critical and hopeless trait that cannot be helped.
 
In order to answer well to the question, 'what are your strengths and weaknesses', you need to practice well before the interview so that you will come across as a person who is aware of his/her plus and minus points and their application in the proposed job. At the same time the answer should not come out as too rehearsed. This is why you should be ready to back up both your strengths and weaknesses statements with real-life specific examples. 
 
When you finish, it should leave the impression that you are a person who is overall a good fit for the job, in spite of some small shortcomings. 

 Common Interview Questions

​ An interview is actually an oral test that measures your compatibility with the company. It also measures your attitude, your personality and you style of thinking. Each question is specifically designed to check your fit in the proposed job and company. There are a myriad of questions that may come up during an interview and you will need to tackle each with maturity, calm and poise, because the interviewer will be sizing you up through your answer. Let us check some trick questions and see what could be the best way to wriggle out of them:
 
Tell me about weakness: Tell me about weakness: When asked about weakness, you need to project it as a positive trait. This is not a When asked about weakness, you need to project it as a positive trait. This is not a confessional time, so do not be candid. Do not say you do not have any weaknesses wither as you will be taken as conceited and unrealistic. Let's say you are short tempered. Do not say, 'I loose my temper often', you can say, 'I totally get upset with sub-standard work or undue delays, and I used to be vocal about it. Now, I am focusing onto correcting the worker or process instead of getting upset with it.'

 Tell me about your last boss: Never badmouth your ex-boss. You will come out the worse from it. Your answer should reflect deference to authority, and ability to complement team work.

 Why were you fired: This question is one that is dreaded most. However, remember millions are fired every day and they move on. Hence, the 'why you were fired' question should not elicit a panic reaction from you. Be prepared for this question. Be calm when you answer and tell the truth in such a way that it whatever be the reason, it show you accept responsibility for it, have learnt from the experience and have put it behind you.

What do you feel about this interview: This is the trickiest question of all, when the interviewer will actually evaluate your assessment prowess, your reactions and your attitude? Answer truthfully ' if you found the interview difficult or comfortable. However, be ready to back it up with reasons if asked, 'why'. Also, you can use this question to sum up your expectations and hopes that you could be part of the company organization. You may even ask how you fared in the interview.

Whatever be the trick question such as 'why were you fired', or 'what is your weakness' or 'what you think about me' are aimed to judge your
(i) reactions, (ii) attitude, (iii) maturity level, (iv) weakness and (v) ability to think on your feet. You can never be prepared for all, but if you remember to keep calm, be truthful (and diplomatic) a stay objective, you always fare well.

 تابعنى ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 مارس 2009)

*B*​ *Questions about yourself

*​ *While getting interviews you will get to answer a lot of questions about yourself as well*. These questions usually seek out to learn about your personal traits that would in normal circumstances complement or repulse the present job's needs and requirements. Hence, every answer you give should be based on the following principles:
*
It should show your human side*: Many times you tend to go out too much in showing how much you are professionally matched that you totally leave out the human side. It is good to show that you like good music (whatever is your preference is good music), a good movie or sports events. Exposing the fact that you have interests outside the job's purviews indicate that you are a balanced person - a person that can be counted upon
*
Be candid at times*: When faced with questions such as 'Did you fail at your job' or 'Did you face any difficult to achieve tasks in the past' it is good sometimes to say 'YES'. Fallibility and acceptance that you are fallible, sometimes makes you a mature and dependable person to have around. However, if the job entails life-and-death matters such as computer coordination of trains, or medical apparatus life support - then an acceptance of failure and you being matter-of-fact about will totally throw off your chances.
*
Showcase your other talents: Talents such as painting*, poetry writing, music composing, etc show that an individual is highly creative. If you have these traits and have an opportunity to talk about it, by all means share this information with your interviewer. Creativity is never out of place, whatever the job you are applying for is.
*
Answer to the point: Questions* such as 'tell me about you' should be wrapped up in about 2-3 minutes and should represent a highlight or summary of the resume, unless otherwise indicated by the interviewer. *Do not volunteer personal information unless specifically asked,* as this might not interest the interviewer and dilute your professional traits and fit.
*
Be positive*: You will definitely be asked about your strengths and weaknesses. Do not go overboard about either. While stating your strengths state maximum five that are best matching to the requirements of the present job; while answering about weaknesses make sure you only name one and that should be put as a trait that you have identified and already working on.
*
Be focused*: Many times you will be asked about your goals and ambitions. This question is actually a trick question. The interviewer is definitely not interested to know your real personal goals; he/she seeks to find out your fit in the long run in the company - so stay focused and look at it from their point of view rather than yours in your answer.
*
Though talking about self directly can be embarrassing for many, questions about yourself should be answered confidently and with pride*. The picture that comes across should be of a person who not only knows himself/herself but also is comfortable with whom he/she is. *A confident and balanced person is almost always good news to any company.*

 *Where do you see yourself in 5 years

*​ *There are many open ended questions during an interview*, and 'where do you see yourself in 5 years?' is one of the most common among them. This is one question which cannot have a standard right answer, because the answer of this question will actually reflect your nature, your goals, and your objective of life. 
*
What you need to keep in mind while answering this question is that the interviewer wants to hear something that reassures him/her that you are the right candidate for the company*. Hence, answers such as 'I plan to finish my higher studies' or 'I would like to be own my own company one day' do not really fit in their future plans of a perfect candidate.
*
Your answer should as much as possible assure him that you are a person who puts the company first; at the same time*, it should not show that you are not looking at your own professional growth as well. It is best to show that you have a given a good thought to it and that your future goals are parallel with that of the company. 
*
This is definitely an answer which should be prepared well before hand*. You should use your best traits and past experience to project achievable short and long-term goals. These goals, while using your best talents, should be in conformity with the company's growth and goals. In order to be able to do this, you need to do some heavy research on what the company envisages in its future plans - as well as what exactly your job entails.
*
Each time you appear for an interview this question would have a different answer* - exactly as the case with a cover letter to the resume given for a job interview. 'What do you see yourself in 5 years' is a question that can propel you in the winning candidates list provided you stay focused and employer and/or company-centered.
*
Your future plans and goals should be achievable through small goals broken over smaller periods of time. Be prepared to discuss on your plans*; hence do not just give a statement. In case you want to be a manager, you should also be prepared to answer, 'why would you want it to that way' and then you should be able to answer logically and confidently why a manager's position would enable you to deliver better and more value to the company's objective and future goals. This will definitely show that you have done your homework and project you as a focused individual who has vision and good planning skills.
*
In case you are not sure, do not give a vague answer*. Nothing can kill your chances faster. You can state instead, that your basic goal was to be a useful employee of the company initially, and long-term goals depended upon the company's new directions; whereby you could achieve a position of high responsibility and capacity of high value addition.
*
Your focus while answering the 'where do you see yourself in 5 years' questions* *should be the employer's point of view* - not your personal point of stand. You should be able to show the interviewer that your professional growth is totally linked with the growth and goals of the company and hence you are the right candidate for the job.
 *
Salary Talk: What salary do you expect*​ *
'What salary do you expect'*, is a question that you want to hear but never want to answer. Most of the times because you will be scared you may undersell yourself; and your fears are well founded. Many employers who ask about the last salary taken, offer about 10-30% above your last salary even if their company generally pays more for the job. There are many ways to beat this problem:
*
Be prepared for the question*: Best way to handle any problem in life is to be prepared. Interviews too are difficulties that one has to prepare for. In order to be prepared with a good answer you need to know what type of salary the position you are applying for entails. First find out about the salary in the market. You can also find out about the salary offered in the same company either thought the net, or by asking some of the employees - directly or indirectly. Whatever may be your sources, be sure you have a good idea of what the job pays before you face the interview.
*
Be prepared to negotiate*: The interviewer more often than not will follow the 'what salary do you expect' question with 'what was your last salary'. When asked this be truthful as much as possible. In case you feel the salary you were earning was too low and might make a wrong impression or fix the negotiating platform too low, emphasize why the past salary was not the right remuneration for the job you were doing while at the same time comparing positively to the added value you would give the present job. You should come across as deserving the higher bracket, and not only hankering for a higher pay.
*
Be prepared to redirect:* The question can very diplomatically passed back with, 'that depends on what is the going remuneration for the job here' or 'what have you earmarked for the job' or 'what is the salary you offer for the job'. Then wait for the answer - if you find it adequate accept it saying it is the same thing you had in mind. If not negotiate for a higher salary based upon your experience, qualifications and extra capabilities.

*Be open*: You may say that you were expecting x amount. Be careful though, the interviewer will definitely want to find out why you named that amount - and you should be ready to say why - such as, it is the market rate for the job; it is a reasonable increase on the past job remuneration; the job responsibilities and time would entail it, etc. You need to back up your answer not only with apt reasoning, but also with confidence. 
*
Be prepared for a lower offer*: Whatever you say, unless you are dealing with a highly established company/organization where positions and pays are fixed, you will be offered a slightly lower offer that you name. At that time, if you think it is worthy to jump on the wagon even if it is at a lightly lower salary than expected, then say so. If not, state clearly the minimum salary you would require and why. However, sometimes it is worthy to gain entry into a good company even if the beginning pay is lower than expected, provided the growth prospects are good and the brand of the company looks good on your resume.
 ​


----------



## إلى فلسطين (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المساعدة وخصوصا للخريجين الجدد بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*Interview Feedback*

*Interview Feedback*

Though it is ideal to be able to get an instant interview feedback on the way an interview was given, it seldom happens. Every candidate at the end has the same question in mind at the time of exit - 'did I make it'? Though in reality, the gut feeling will tell you whether you scored high or low, you still hope that you did it.


How to really find out whether you did well or not before the results are out? You have the follow-up option which is best done two-three days later when you can call up and ask the interviewer for feedback. Sometimes you come up with a blank interview feedback such as, 'we will inform you over mail' or 'results will be announced shortly/ on so-and-so date'. Do not be deterred if this happens. You can answer that you hoped you were the chosen one, and reiterate that you would be very interested to have his/her feedback so you could do better next time.


The truth which is revealed through the interview feedback can be very frustrating sometimes and you should be prepared for it. In case someone else was chosen, your candidature will be refused summarily on things like 'not the right kind of experience or attitude', 'found someone more suitable', 'some criteria do not match requirements' and so on. It is painful enough to hear about rejection; it is even more painful to be summarily rejected.


In such cases a polite request for the interview feedback most of the times is deemed with an answer. Be careful not to ignore this feedback however unfair you think it is at that time. The fact that someone else was chosen over you shows that somebody else did a better job at convincing that they were the best match. You cannot identify this point accurately, but you at least could be aware about what they were looking at when they rejected your application
Hence, accept the feedback with the seriousness it is due. Write it down if possible, and go through it a couple of days later when you are able to be more objective about the whole affair. Learn from it. Move on. Do not mop on the near-misses even if it is your dream job. Once it is gone, it is gone. You can still prepare for a next opportunity in the same place later when the next opportunity arises.


When asking the interview feedback, whatever be the answer, be sure you inform the interviewer that you would be happy to audition again if another opening came up, and that you have a high preference for the company. A good polite request for feedback in the face of rejection and a well verbalized disappointment would actually provide you with a truthful feedback and a lot of good advice for future opportunities. Whatever be the feedback, while receiving it abstain from defending yourself in anyway. The feedback is not in any a re-consideration of the interview and hence you will end up only annoying the interviewer, asking for an argument.


Remember to thank the interviewer for his/her time and comments. Once you have the interview feedback, be sure you work on whatever is the problem whether real or assumed by the interviewer so that the same effects are not repeated in your next interview. This is the best outcome of a feedback - your possibility to improve


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*Tough Interview Questions*

*Tough Interview Questions*

Whenever a candidate appears an interview he/she has to face some really tough interview questions and if these find you unprepared then the whole effort is lost. All the questions that interviewer will put to you are specifically formulated to draw out some insights on your personality and traits. If you keep this in mind you will know where your answers should always lead, i.e. to your best qualities, particularly those which will be a match to the job you are being interviewed for.


There is a lot many questions that you will face as 'tough interview questions' and these are called tough because most of the time you will be confused as what would be the best answer; would take you by surprise and/ or would bring about sudden not so favorable reactions from you.


There are a number of such questions, such as 'why were you fired', 'what do you think about yourself', 'what was your opinion about your ex-boss', 'how would you handle an unreasonable person', 'what would you do if your boss is unreasonable' and so on. The best answer is not always the right answer, as paradoxical as this sound. The best answer is something that comes out as objective and as possible, and answering which focuses on solution and positive outcome rather than blaming and dead analysis.


The interviewer seeks to gauge the depth of your maturity in handling a rough situation in order to evaluate your stability as value addition for the company. Each of the 'tough interview questions' are tests by themselves - testing your attitude - whether you are aggressive, reactive, passive or objective; testing your thinking-on-the-feet capacity - whether you can come up with a workable solution when you are under pressure of situation and time; and your reaction - whether you are resentful, defensive, offensive or take things in your stride. The 'trick questions' as these 'tough interview questions' are also known are put in order to make it easier for the interviewer to project the way you would react in situations that can come up in the company for which the interview is taking place. Keep in mind always:


to remain calm when faced with tough interview questions


to remain objective and focus on the solution not problem


not to badmouth or blame any of your past colleagues or bosses


to check and beware of body language during uncomfortable questions


to practice on every possible uncomfortable question regarding your past job before the interview (so you would be in control of your emotions if that touches a raw nerve - 'why were you fired' type of questions)


to identify and beware of what triggers uncomfortable reactions regarding your past job (analyze before hand what exactly you hated about the job and whether you could have avoided it)


to have sufficient questions for the interviewer to ensure that the past job experience (if it was unpleasant) does not repeat here; the question should be subtle but which can give you sufficient information to help decide whether you should or not take the job if offered


never to tell lies - even if you are sorely tempted during a tough question


not to show frustration, anger or disappointment on circumstances of the leaving the past job


To show that you have outgrown the past and gained out of the experience, even if was not a pleasant one
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذه النصائح القيمة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

*Interview Your Career Objectives *

Among the questions you will face during an interview will definitely be your career objective. This is something you should be so well imbibed in your psyche that when you talk about it, it should come out as your second nature. In order to answer well on this aspect, you need to tally internalize your career objectives which will anyway stay unchanged whatever job you will take up.


There will be questions such as, 'would you like to change anything in the way you took of your career decisions' or 'what if you would be offered another choice of career'. Through questions such as these the interviewer is trying to judge whether you really love the work you have applied for and whether there would be any possibility of you being wooed by some other opening before you contribute to the company. Be honest in your answer; however do not move too far from the objectives of the present job.


Other questions may search your areas of interest and focus such as 'other than the present job, what else you would be comfortable with'. Here be as brief as you can while highlighting two or three areas of interest in the same line of the job that you are being interviewed. You need to be prepared for this question because you need to match your strengths to the possible ramification of the job you're being interviewed for. So prepare well.


Some interviewers ask seemingly friendly and philosophical questions, such as 'how would you define success; how about the level of success in your life'. They are not being vague; actually they are looking how settled you are with the present career goals. Hence, you answer should be centered around your major career accomplishments and related directly to some if not most of the objectives of the present job. This needs preparation as well.


'Describe what you understand by position' (the position you applied for) would be another trick question though it looks pretty harmless. The interviewer here seeks to learn whether you understood and are aware your responsibilities in the given position. Keep the answer focused on action and results that the position entails. Keep it as brief as A good question, often encountered during your career objectives interview is, 'what would be the best period of time in a job/ company/ position' or 'how long do you usually stay in a job'. Such questions look into your long-term perspective and whether you are a dynamic professional or a passive one. A dynamic person would answer that they would stay in a job as along as they felt they contributed to the goals of the company and their own professionalism; while a passive person would say they would not like to change jobs once they found their dream job. a definition should be.


Your career goal questions like any other during an interview seek to probe how well you would fit with the company and in the job you are applying for. Keep the entire question centered on your strengths and achievements that are most in line with the position you aspire for.


*Your Working Attitude: Interview *

Your working attitude will be one of the important yard sticks to measure your compatibility during an interview. You will meet with questions such as, 'what are your strengths and weaknesses as perceived by your colleagues or boss'. Here the interviewer clearly aims to understand your perspective on office relationship and self-appraisal abilities. Now if you think you are perceived as friendly, efficient and hard working it not only shows that you are a good worker but also a well-settled individual at work. Emphasize on your qualities that best match the present job; while mentioning the weakness, point it out as an area that needs improvement rather than a deficiency.


There are other questions, such as 'Why do you feel you match the position?' or 'How long would it take you to contribute to the present position?' Here the best answer is straight forward, saying that your abilities, qualifications and experience make you feel that you were right for the job. A confident (not over-confident which will come across as haughty) answer will have a great impact. A professional takes a very brief period of adjustment time before they start pulling their weight, so say so.


Another question in this line that would need attention is, 'How good you are at conflict solving?' or 'Tell us a time where you had to make a difficult decision '. These types of questions search to measure your capacity to work under pressure from work or colleagues. Your answer should highlight your ability to keep cool under pressure. Hence, you may like to describe real or imaginary situations where you handle tough situations with a good amount of calculation towards good results. If you choose imaginary situations, keep it as brief as possible and to the point.


Yet another problem question on your working attitude would be, 'What the company can gain from you?' The answer to this question would show your clarity on the job applied and the goals of the company. Hence, this is a question which needs to be backed up by good research and preparation. Your contribution should match your strengths and experience to the overall goals of the company.
'Identify three plus points and three negative points about the position offered' could be another trick question often posed to the candidates. Here, the interviewer seeks flattery - so give it to him. Appreciate at least four aspects about the company and show how happy and interested you are to be part of the overall plans of the company. When it comes to the negative points, point some mismatch between the job and your strengths which is almost negligible, such as, 'it is a bit too far from residence'.


Whichever question that is posed on your work attitude aims to find out whether you can work as a team member, with a demanding boss and with demanding deadlines. A perfect match (though non-existent) needs to be compatible not only with the work but also with the pressures it entails, the peers and the superiors.


​


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل المهندس مصطفى الوكيل


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مارس 2009)

عذرا الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

الروابط مرة أخرى 

http://ifile.it/1r5loip
​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير و الروبط تعمل و شكرا لسعة صدرك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 أبريل 2009)

*روابط لنمازج السير الذاتية من تصميمى*

روابط لأمثلة السير الذاتية من تصميمى 

http://ifile.it/0cy6mz7


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Talking about your Experience and Accomplishments: Interview *

*During an interview most of the questions will point at talking about your experience and accomplishments. These will be centered at assessing your value addition capacity to the job and the company. Questions framed will point at how much did you save the company or how much did you directly benefit the company monetarily. It is not always possible to have an accurate monetary benefit estimate on your job - more so if you are in HR or administrative jobs. However, you may highlight the importance of your strategies which indirectly save the company revenue or add value to the existing services, such as multi-tasking and saving the requirement for another appointment, or introducing flexi-hours where you bring optimal usage of human resources while it is perceived as a perk, and so on.*

*Other questions will aim to judge your expertise and work preferences (people or office back end work; documentation or numbers) and capacity to work as a leader or at supervisory levels. When faced by these questions be honest about your preferences and indicate your strengths in the areas you choose to justify your preferences.*

*You will definitely be asked to enumerate some of your most laudable accomplishments in your previous job. Be sure you have a story ready with examples - the best answer would include situations that could be possible in the present job - whereby you not only highlight your accomplishments, but also prove your fit to the present job.*

*'What was the most unpleasant task you had to do in your last job ?' - is a question that stumps the best of people. You need to be prepared for this questions so you could say something you did not like in an objective way which does not sound like badmouthing anyone, does not sound like whining and definitely does not sound like a setback in your professional makeup. As it is with the strengths and weaknesses question, it is very much needed here to emphasize the negative aspect through a positive outlook, such as, 'I was happy with my job, but many times got stumped by the paper work till I got a colleague in my team to help me'.*

*When you are talking about your experience and accomplishments, you need to draw the attention of the interviewer not only to your strengths, but also how those strengths match the requirements of the job. Also remember, that this is the time you can use some good references.*
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Questions to people applying for managerial jobs: Interview *

There are many questions to people applying for managerial jobs. One of the typical questions are, 'you are too qualified or too experienced for the job'. The interviewer is actually happy to have you - he/she just wants to know why you would be happy with a position where you may be over-qualified. Be truthful and here a bit of flattery would go along way. You may say, that since the company is one that was admired by you for a long time, you would like to gain an entry point so you could not only be a part of the company, but also be able to contribute better and faster to its goals and growth. The answer should sound convincing even to your own ears; hence it needs a lot of practice.
'Are you rated as an efficient manager?' or 'What is your style of management?' are other questions which you will face while applying for managerial jobs. Here you emphasize on your efficiency with examples in your past and quote your management style as bottom-up approach or open-door which are the most people and results oriented methods. However, you should be familiar with what it involves (not only rattling of names of the methods) - so this question needs a lot of preparation. You need to be able to confidently put forward a good supporting argument in case the interviewer chooses to challenge your statement or choice.
'Have you dismissed anyone in your team? Why?' or 'How do you hire people?' are questions that seek to judge you ability to assess people's fit within your team, and your company and take touch decisions based on what you know. You may answer that your decisions to fire or hire are both based on one principle, value addition to the job and company. Your answer should be able to ramify the reasons and methods you use for analyzing value-addition ability of an employee. Hence, you need to prepare for these type of questions.
Questions like 'what does your boss think about you' and/or 'what do your juniors think of you' aim at finding out your self-assessing capacity. Be honest in your answer, highlighting your positive aspects while minimizing your negative traits - if any. This is an answer which can be easily check out - if in doubt, so be careful that you tell the truth.
'What if your biggest negative trait as a manager' is a question that you should answer with care. You do not want to wipe of your chances of being employed, neither can you say you have no negative traits. Use a minor negative trait which leaves scope for improvement, such as, 'I get boggled with details, but now I am learning to delegate responsibility and am able to manage these better'.​


----------



## marine_eng.mony (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا بس مش بيحمل عندي


----------



## GUIVARA333 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم, ألى كل الأخوة المهندسين فى هذا الموقع,اود الأستفسار عن موضوع مهم جدا,
انا مهندس كهرباء خريج 2003 ومن وقت تخرجى عملت فى مجال ال technical sales, marketing,business development,contracts والحمد للة اديت عملى على اتم وجة و الأن اعمل فلى فرع الشركة بالأمارات ك Technical area sales manager ولكن اريد ان اغير مجال عملى كمهندس و بالفعل انا دائما اطور نفسى بالدراسات , اريد راى الخبراء فى هذا مع العلم اننى ارغب بشدة فى العمل فى مجال المشروعات. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## wael-elimam (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاااك الله الف خير يا اخ مصطفى وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكـ


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (17 نوفمبر 2013)

فكرة رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة ,,, جزيت خيرا


----------

